# I received a written warning.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Last bigger job I was on, I saw a tile setter get walked off the job for having his safety glasses on his forehead. This stuff is being taken more and more seriously. Before you know it, we'll be Europe.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of heights, or being in situations where there is risk of me, or my tools falling. The only way that the 6' ladder could have fallen is if someone grabbed it, and pulled it over, because it was right up against the wall.

I honestly do need to be very careful now, because I'm looking at a suspension after this. I've never been reprimanded for safety before, but they skipped the verbal warning anyway.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> This *BULL SH*T* is being taken more and more seriously.


There, I fixed it for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I don't have a problem at all with safety. I have a huge problem with most safety officers. 

A lot of them seem to have much more interest in breaking balls than they do in actually attempting to create a safe work environment.


MDShunk said:


> Last bigger job I was on, I saw a tile setter get walked off the job for having his safety glasses on his forehead....


 I've seen that happen on a job where the safety officer then ignored the fact that there were a dozen laborers working in a 15' deep sheer trench with no shoring.

Seems like common-sense, properly prioritized, worker-oriented safety programs are very rare.

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It's simple guys, it's all about the money and insurance costs are huge. 


Not to mention again that with bigger companies the MOD rate you get can make or break you.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BBQ said:


> It's simple guys, it's all about the money and insurance costs are huge.
> 
> 
> Not to mention again that with bigger companies the MOD rate you get can make or break you.


I'll give you that. It was the customer's in-house...well I don't know what his position was but got a picture of my co-worker on the ladder and called up our safety guy. I wasn't going to be reprimanded at all but I couldn't watch this guy take the fall alone.

Afterall, I had been up there earlier with one foot on the ladder, and another foot on the barrel running a rotary hammer through a 2 foot wall. :whistling2:

I hate using those things off a ladder, no matter how secure it is.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I'm gonna milk the hell out of this. :laughing:


I guess self respect is not something you have been taught.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BBQ said:


> I guess self respect is not something you have been taught.


I don't understand what you're insinuating.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I think sometimes they take it too far. It comes down to your safety is in your hands. A ind. plant in town has their own safety officer, actually a new one. I thought i was dead in the water having the cover off of a 100 amp 208v 20 space panel checking a breaker. He waved and kept on going.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mbednarik said:


> I think sometimes they take it too far. It comes down to your safety is in your hands. A ind. plant in town has their own safety officer, actually a new one. I thought i was dead in the water having the cover off of a 100 amp 208v 20 space panel checking a breaker. He waved and kept on going.


They only know what they are taught, and seem to concentrate on the safety violations that were featured in this months safety dude trade magazine.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

need pics


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I worked at a large Hospital Addition. Lets count the stupid safety regulations, hard hats, glasses, steal toes, gloves, neon vests, no smoking, no radios's, no "loose" clothing, no drinks & food (outside of designated area's), hearing protection when drilling, any man hole work required TWO ground guys, and there was safety personal who would walk around and bird dog all day. :blink:
Yeah, great job. getting rolled from there was the best thing that ever happened to me. :laughing:


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

wildleg said:


> need pics












I thought this was hilarious so I snapped a shot.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

TattooMan said:


> I thought this was hilarious so I snapped a shot.


If I stood on the back of a ladder, it would fold.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

TattooMan said:


> View attachment 15206
> 
> 
> I thought this was hilarious so I snapped a shot.


Looks like there's a lot more going on there than just two guys on a ladder


----------



## maddhatter (May 7, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> For improper set up of an A-frame ladder and allowing a co-worker to use it.


Co-worker shouldn't have been on the ladder if it was unsafe; their call not yours...

I had a safety inspector rip into me for not wearing a harness yesterday. I was at all times more than 10 metres from the live edge


----------



## jstrick2 (Jun 29, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> I don't understand what you're insinuating.


I would guess:

You found a loophole to help you do nothing and/or work at a horribly slow pace and were all for it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Safety officer=Home inspector. All they know is what their last 3 hour class or forum last night taught them.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

worst job I ever was on required hard hats, steel toes, safety glasses, vests at all times, hearing protection when using power tools, had to tie off if you were higher than 6' off the ground, if you were operating a lift, no matter what type, you needed a spotter
seems like overkill but once the job hit 1,000,000 safe work hours they catered bbq lunch for everyone and it was good


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

This kinda stuff is why I'm glad I'm a service guy and work alone everyday. I work the way I want without some guy looking over my shoulder all day long. 

I have a hard hat in my van somewhere, I haven't worn it in years. I wear safety glasses when I need them, not all the time because some safety guy says I have to.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> ...I have a hard hat in my van somewhere, I haven't worn it in years. I wear safety glasses when I need them, not all the time because some safety guy says I have to.


 Honestly though, as much as the safety guys bug me, I'm still 100% behind our universal hat and glasses policy.

I've seen enough times where someone would've been injured if they hadn't been wearing them, and I've fought the "conditional usage" fight where guys have some discretion when to wear them and as a result they never do. 

I can't claim it doesn't reduce injuries. It does. And once you get used to wearing them, you don't even notice: I've seen more than one guy get in his car at the end of the day and start driving home while still wearing his hat and glasses. 

-John


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I would notice a hard hat no matter how long I have been wearing it.


----------

